# Unidentified pipe/outlet???



## clemmo (Sep 15, 2008)

Hi..
just been having a scout round outside my 2000 B584 and found a pipe I cant explain??

About 15mm in dia..looks like hose-pipe hanging down behind the osr wheel..

Ive drained the water tank..i know its not that..and I know where the grey waste exits...

Any ideas??

Cheers in advance
Clemmo


----------



## trek (May 1, 2005)

possibly a breather pipe or overflow pipe from fresh or waste water tanks ( are these both inboard?)

also could be dump outlet for heater should you need to drain it or if you have an auto frost drain valve

or a drain to drain hot / cold water pipes


----------



## Spacerunner (Mar 18, 2006)

Could be a gas-drop vent. The hose is to prevent road spray from entering the interior.

Check inside to see what is immediately above it. Could be fridge, back of heater etc.


----------



## JeanLuc (Jan 13, 2007)

Suggest you post a photograph of the item and surrounding area.

Philip


----------



## K1m (Mar 6, 2008)

Pretty sure it's the hot water tank dump pipe.
Locate the red button beside the hot water tank and push it down that will confirm.
Don't forget to pull it back up again!


----------



## clemmo (Sep 15, 2008)

*still no idea??!!*

Still cant sus it!

its not the heater drain..Ive pushed the red button that drains under the heater..

The Inboard water tank is over where the pipe exits...do they provide an overflow??..not really neccessary

Cheers
Clemmo


----------



## trek (May 1, 2005)

why isn't an overflow necessary ?

I would prefer to have one rather than not have it & would suggest that it has a dual purpose 

first is obviously as an overflow when you shove the hose from the water tap in, turn it on & wait for it to fill, then someone comes over to talk to you, before you know it the water is poring out of the overflow

secondly as a breather for the tank , if the filler cap provides a good seal then when you draw water from the tank air can enter via the breather, rather than create a vacuum in the tank


----------



## DocHoliday (Jul 18, 2008)

I had the same puzzle with mine. It was ruptured so I bound it up with duct tape. The tape came off eventually and I saw water dripping out so I investigated further. It's a shield for part of the wiring loom! The water had got splashed up inside it and pooled in the bottom of the U-bend, as it were.


----------



## JockandRita (Jun 1, 2005)

*Re: still no idea??!!*



clemmo said:


> Still cant sus it!
> 
> its not the heater drain..Ive pushed the red button that drains under the heater..
> 
> ...


Hi Clemmo,

We have an overflow pipe , but it is not connected to the water tank, as the pump securing cap has a self sealing air bleed valve on the top of it.
I think that the overflow is fitted as standard, even if not connected
It may be part of the "fully winterised "design of the vehicle, ie, leaving nothing to chance.

Our pipe is close to the internal fresh water tank, and goes through the floor, but serves no purpose whatsoever.

HTH,

Jock.


----------



## davesport (Nov 12, 2006)

As per Philips reply.

A photo would be handy.

D.


----------



## eribiste (May 1, 2005)

The fresh tank on my S class has an overflow pipe fitted, protruding just below the rear skirt and it's about that size. Provided as an indicator of a full tank, and allows filling without any blowback. I expect that your bus is similarly fitted.


----------



## Goldwinger (May 10, 2005)

On our van, hymer classic, there is a pipe that looks like a drain pipe but is a battery breather pipe from under driving seat.


----------



## blackbirdbiker (Mar 12, 2007)

When I fill up with fresh water, on occassion, I 've overfilled and water comes out of the pipe you've explained. Odd how far from the main tank it is sited.
I assume your B584 is the same as mine (bar version) :wink: 

Keith


----------



## clemmo (Sep 15, 2008)

*Photo of said pipe...*

Photo as requested...


----------



## clemmo (Sep 15, 2008)

Hi Keith,
thanks for that ..but dont understand what you mean?

Yes mines a B584...but this pipe is right under the main water tank..(which is filled just by the rear habitation door)

Is yours different?

Clemmo


----------



## JockandRita (Jun 1, 2005)

Hi Clemmo,

Referring to my post above, the non funtional pipe that I have comes out through the floor from the water tank storage area, and is a clear reinforced nylon/plastic pipe, very similar to yours.
You may find the other end looped off inside the compartment.

Is your water pump suspended from the top of the tank using a green cap, with a tiny spout on it? 
If so, that tiny spout is an air vent, and contains a ball bearing which closes off when with water pressure, when the tank is full. It is not the best design, as it doesn't vent enough air to stop blow back, when filling up.

HTH,

Jock.


----------



## JeanLuc (Jan 13, 2007)

Mine is a B-Starline so has a different layout and chassis to yours. However, my suggestion is that this is the drain for the fresh water pipes. Somewhere, there should be two valves that look like small in-line plastic taps (they are made of white semi-flexible plastic material). When opened, they allow water to drain from the pipe-work that feeds the Truma and sink taps etc. (And if you fail to close them, it is impossible to fill the Truma or get any pressure to the taps.)

On mine, they are in the base of the wardrobe; in a double-floored Fiat/Alko B-Klasse they are below the access trap next to the waste dump valve. Not sure about yours.

Philip


----------

